# IPS oder VA?



## Mifor (17. August 2018)

Hallo PcGamesHardware Community,
vielleicht könnt ihr mir auf diesem Gebiet besser helfen. 
Ich kann mich nicht entscheiden, ob ich einen IPS oder einen VA Monitor nehmen soll.
Ich hab mir dabei diese beiden Monitore rausgesucht, einer ist IPS und einer VA:
MSI Optix MAG27CQ, zwei Jahre Garantie ab €' '399,-- de (2018) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
Acer XF0 XF270HUAbmiidprzx ab €' '379,-- de (2018) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
Könnt ihr mir vielleicht sagen, welcher besser ist und welchen ihr euch holen würdet?
Wenn ihr noch andere gute WQHD Monitore bis 400+-50 Euro kennt, dann immer her damit.

Vielen Dank im Voraus.

Lg Mifor


----------



## JoM79 (17. August 2018)

Ich mag VA.
Weniger Probleme mit backlightbleeding, besserer Kontrast und Farben auf Augenhöhe.
Dafür etwas langsamer und nicht so blickwinkelstabil.


----------



## Mifor (17. August 2018)

Welchen Monitor hast du @JoM79, wenn ich fragen darf?


----------



## JoM79 (17. August 2018)

MSI MPG27CQ.


----------



## Eol_Ruin (18. August 2018)

Wenn du Freesync nutzt dann würde ich Monitore mit niedriger minimaler Freesync-Frequenz bevorzugen.

Und ob du einen "curved" Monitor bevorzugst oder nicht musst du selber herausfinden. 
ICH mag nicht.


----------



## Ryle (18. August 2018)

Musst du selbst abwägen. An sich bin ich auch eher bei VA, kommt aber auf die Overdrive Implementierung, die nativen Schaltzeiten und den Inputlag an. Bei vielen Geräten hat man eine recht deutliche Unschärfe bei Kameraschwenks im Vergleich zu IPS. Ist bei den 144Hz Geräten zwar weniger, aber noch immer bemerkbar. Für ein halbwegs scharfes Bild benötigen die Panel dann recht aggressive Overdrive Einstellungen und das enden dann meist in Ghosting oder eben einem Kompromiss aus beidem. Dafür hast du nativ den viel besseren Kontrast und weniger Probleme mit Glow und Bleeding.

Wenn du also viel Shooterkram spielst kann sich das schon bemerkbar machen. Muss man aber gesehen und einen Vergleich haben um das objektiv zu beurteilen.


----------



## Mifor (18. August 2018)

vergelich hab ich schon versucht, aber kein Gerät in der Stadt hatte ein VA Panel da :/. Shooterkram spiel ich doch schon recht häuftig. 
Sind die Farben den bei IPS besser?


----------



## Laggy.NET (18. August 2018)

Das was VA beim Schwarzwert gewinnt, büßt es bei Farbsättigung, Blickwinkelstabilität und Reaktionszeiten ein.

Ist also schon ein ziemlich hoher Preis. Vor allem die Farbsättigung muss man halt irgendwie ausgleichen. Aktuelle VA Panels von Samsung nutzen Quantum Dots, um den Schwachpunkt auszugleichen, bei älteren oder günstigeren Panels muss man zwagsläufig durch eine leichte übersättigung bzw. übersteuerung des Panels zumindest versuchen den gewünschten Bildeindruck zu erreichen. Ist halt ein ähnliches Spiel, wie bei TN Panels...

IPS Panels sind dagegen mittlerweile so weit, dass selbst Monitore im 150€ Bereich ein wirklich tolles Bild haben. 

Es ist wirklich schwierig, da der Schwarzwert verdammt wichtig ist. Aber dass dafür dann so viele weitere Apspekte, die einen guten Monitor ausmachen beeinträchtigt werden ist halt wirklich ärgerlich.


Ich hab am PC Monitor IPS und am TV VA. Da gleichen sich die Vor und Nachteile aus. Filme sehe ich z.B. nur am TV an. Die schwarzen Balken stören dank des Schwarzwerts nicht. Die geringe Farbsättigung bzw. die leichte übersteuerung des Panels macht bei Filmen nichts aus, da Filme eh selten die maximale Sättigung ausreizen. Die Reaktionszeiten spielen bei 25 FPS Filmen mit Bewegungsunschärfe keine Rolle und die schlechtere Blickwinkelstabilität wirkt sich ab 2 Metern Entfernung nicht mehr aus...

Das IPS Panel ist halt genau das gegenteil davon. Ich hab am PC keine schwarzen Balken. Die hohe natürliche Farbsättigung sorgt dafür, dass die farbenfrohen Bilder und Websites weder übersättigt noch ausgewaschen sondern angenehm aussehen die Reaktionszeiten sind vor allem für Games besser und die Blickwinkelstabilität ist am PC einfach wichtiger, da man relativ nah vorm Display sitzt und die Ränder des Displays in flacherem Winkel um Auge stehen.

Natürlich wird ständig daran gearbeitet, die Nachteile auszugleichen und die Vorteile weiter zu verbessern. Aber generell wird man die Unterschiede zwischen den Panel arten niemals beseitigen können.
Ich denke, wirklich falsch macht man heutzutage mit keiner Technik was. Vor allem, weils den besten Displaytyp eh nicht gibt.


----------



## Mifor (18. August 2018)

Danke für diese ausfürliche Antwort, diese hat mir jetzt echt gut geholfen, vorallem, weil du aus erster Hand berichten konntes. 
Ich werde mir dann das IPS Panel kaufen, habt ihr dafür noch Empfehlungen oder sagt ihr, dass der oben genannte Monitor in Ordnung ist?


----------



## Laggy.NET (18. August 2018)

Zu den Modellen kann ich leider nix sagen, sorry. Aber ich möchte trotzdem nochmal erwähnen, dass es wirklich nicht verkehrt ist, wenn du nochmal versuchst, dir nen eigenen Eindruck zu machen. Meine Meinung ist auch nur eine unter vielen und ich kenne auch nur eine begrenzte Anzahl an Displays. 

Mir persönlich würde es nach wie vor extrem schwer fallen, nen Favoriten auszumachen und wenn es meinen Wunschmonitor nur mit einem Paneltyp gäbe hätte ich kein Problem damit, egal welcher Typ es wäre.

Ich kann daher keinesfalls von nem VA abraten, weil der Schwarzwert einfach Top ist. Ich kann aber auch nicht vom IPS abraten, da Farben und Blickwinkel zu gut sind. Genauso wenig kann ich sie empfehlen, weil die Nachteile auf beiden Seiten nervig sind. 
Ja, es ist halt nunmal echt verflixt. 

Meine konkrete Empfehlung wäre, dass du erstmal nochmal versuchst, in nem Laden die Unterschiede zu begutachten und wenn du dich entschieden hast, machst du hier am besten nochmal ein neues Thema auf, bei dem du dann genau beschreiben kannst, was du konkret suchst. Sprich 27 Zoll Monitor mit 1440p und IPS oder VA Panel. Dann wirst du sicherlich massig Empfehlungen bekommen und erfährst, was aktuell die gängisten und beliebtesten Modelle für deinen Preisrahmen sind.
Bei dem Titel "IPS oder VA" ist halt nicht direkt ersichtlich, dass du ne Kaufberatung willst.


----------



## Mifor (18. August 2018)

Ja, versteh ich auch, Problem ist bloß, bei mir in Nürnberg ist es so, dass ich schon in drei Läden war und alle kein VA da hatten :/ . Dementsprechend kann ich nur auf die Community hören und mir kein eigenes Bild machen.


----------



## PCGH_Manu (19. August 2018)

Würde VA bei Gaming bevorzugen wegen dem stärkeren Kontrast. Das macht sichtbar knackigere Farben. Blickwinkelstabilität ist bei allen aktuellen Modellen recht brauchbar und nur noch ein theoretischer Unterschied. In der Regel schaust du ja eh im rechten Winkel drauf.


----------



## Mifor (19. August 2018)

Puhh, jetzt wird's schwer, ich wollte, wie es der Nutzer vor Manu vorgeschlagen hat, ein Thread für eine IPS Kaufberatung aufmachen . 
Jetzt dreht sich das aber wieder  . Kennst du vielleicht Modell die du mir da vorschlagen kannst?
@PCGH_Manu


----------



## MircoSfot (19. August 2018)

Der´s aktuell: LG Electronics 32GK850G-B ab €' '669,84 de (2018) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Mifor (19. August 2018)

@MircoSfot so gut der auch aussieht, den kann ich mir leider nicht leisten


----------



## MircoSfot (20. August 2018)

Mifor schrieb:


> @MircoSfot so gut der auch aussieht, den kann ich mir leider nicht leisten



Bei Mindfactory.de kann man derzeit 0% Finanzierung machen. Vom 13 August bis zum 22.8. Laufzeit: 6-12 Monate. Allerdings umständlich. Finanzierung -> Zahlungsmöglichkeiten -> Info-Center | Mindfactory.de - Hardware, Notebooks


----------



## villeneuve (21. November 2018)

Finanzierung bei solchen Produkten in Anspruch zu nehmen bedeutet immer gleich einen negativen Schufa-Eintrag. Ich kann alleine schon deshalb nur davon nur abraten.


----------



## JoM79 (21. November 2018)

Das ist Unsinn, ich glaub du hast die Schufa nicht ganz verstanden.


----------



## PCGH_Manu (21. November 2018)

So unsinnig ist das gar nicht. Solche kleineren Finanzierungen werden registriert und können sich auf die Bonität auswirken: https://www.handelsblatt.com/finanz...zinsen-gefaehrlich-sein-koennte/21006484.html


----------



## JoM79 (21. November 2018)

iWebi schrieb:


> Einen Schufaeintrag kommt erstzustande wenn man nicht bezahlt.
> 
> Auch kann man einen Eintrag durch vollständiger bezahlen wieder los werden.


Falsch.
Fast jeder Kredit steht in der Schufa, genauso wie der Handyvertrag.


PCGH_Manu schrieb:


> So unsinnig ist das gar nicht. Solche kleineren Finanzierungen werden registriert und können sich auf die Bonität auswirken: https://www.handelsblatt.com/finanz...zinsen-gefaehrlich-sein-koennte/21006484.html


Mit Unsinn meine ich, dass der Eintrag nicht negativ ist.
Er wirkt sich erst negativ aus, wenn man nicht bezahlt.


----------



## GreenPepper (30. Juli 2019)

durch finanzierungen bekommt man zwar einen schufaeintrag aber keinen negativen , erst wenn man nicht zahlt langfristig wird das negativ vermerkt.
es kann sogar positiv sein wenn du viele erledigte finanzierungen hast weil du dann verlässlich für banken bist


----------

